

You’ll Be Able To Deposit Checks To PayPal Via Mobile Pictures - danielayele
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/29/paypal-mobile-check-deposit/

======
chrisgoodrich
So when will the government require them to conform to banking regulations?

They've been lucky to dodge the banking regulations so far, but with the
ability to cash checks it seems that PayPal could actually be used as an
alternative to a bank account.

